# Koxx-Konkurs



## IgnazGoldziher (12. Oktober 2013)

Koxx ist so pleite, dass ein Vermögensverwalter für ein 
Konkursverfahren bestellt wurde, der die Gläubiger aus dem 
vorhandenen Vermögen bedient.
Anscheinend sind auch die Angestellten entlassen worden;
die Produktion ist entsprechend auch eingestellt.

Wer ein paar Zahlen sehen will:
http://www.societe.com/societe/koxx-433769502.html

Hintergrund ist unter anderem, dass Dominique Hermance, 
Chef von Koxx und Vincent Hermances Vater, schwer krank geworden ist.

Im Frühjahr ist die Investitionsgesellschaft New S Curve bei Koxx
eingestiegen. Die Leitung der Firma Koxx wurde später sogar ganz
an den McKinsey-Ex-Partner Manuel Patrouillard, den Gründer
von New S Curve, übertragen. Diese Firma wurde erst kurz vor dem 
Einstieg bei Koxx gegründet, Patrouillard hat bei McKinsey auch
erst kurz vorher gekündigt.

Ob die Organisationen und Marken wie Koxx, Try-All und die Dachgesellschaft 
K-124 für die Angestellten, Profi-Radfahrer und Kunden in ähnlicher Form 
weitergeführt werden, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (17. Oktober 2013)

http://www.trialinside.com/dom-hermance-entre-passe-present-et-futur/?fb_source=pubv1
http://www.tribalzine.com/?Dom-Hermance-lance-Hashtagg-Nous

SS will Dominique Hermance eine neue Marke 
namens Hashta.gg ausschließlich für den 
High-End-Comp-Markt machen. Da Jitsie da auch 
hin will, sollte genug technischer Fortschritt 
zusammenkommen.

Merke: Stets genug Verdünner gegen die 
Markennamen auf den Teilen bereithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (18. Oktober 2013)

http://www.gillescoustellier.com/in...id=1:les-news-de-gilles-coustellier&Itemid=70

Gilles Coustellier schildert, wie er den Konkurs erlebt hat. Er sagt, dass er nicht von 
D. Hermance informiert wurde und durch den Konkurs an Einkommen verloren hat.
Er gibt Hermance die Schuld am Konkurs und will wohl eher nichts mehr mit ihm zu
tun haben.

Er glaubt, dass die neue Marke High-End-Teile in Europa fertigen lassen will, da die
Geschäftsbeziehungen zu den Fernost-Lieferanten zu schwer beschädigt sind.

Er will seinen neuen Hauptsponsor demnächst bekanntgeben.


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Oktober 2013)

stehe da definitiv vollens auf Gilles Seite.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das da schon sehr lange, sehr viel im unsichtbaren extrem schief gegangen ist.
(nur ein Beispiel: warum ein "Koxx-Land"-Gelände bauen, wenn die Firma seit >2 Jahren bemerkbar Probleme hat?!)

minimal interessant ist auch das Gründungsdatum der Facebook-Page der neuen Firma.
"Hashtagg Joined Facebook on September 29"


----------



## family-biker (18. Oktober 2013)

ihr müsst mal auf www.koxxtrial.com schauen...


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (18. Oktober 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ihr müsst mal auf www.koxxtrial.com schauen...



Nein. Ich steh nicht so auf epileptische Anfälle.


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Gelände hat so viele Links zu Fördermittelschleudern,
dass es vielleicht nichtmal direkt Geld, sondern nur Mitarbeiter-Zeit
gekostet haben könnte.

Abgesehen davon könnte ein Besuch dort schon Spaß machen:
http://chartreusebikepark.wordpress.com/


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab selber schon direkte Erfahrung im GelÃ¤nde-Bau gemacht... und kann mir gaaanz grob ausrechnen was da an Bagger/Maschinen-Kosten drinsteckt. Das ist definitiv ein teurer SpaÃ gewesen, fÃ¼r Koxx.

aber hast aufjedenfall recht. Das GelÃ¤nde wÃ¤re definitiv eine Reise wert! 


und um das ganze hier noch zu vervollstÃ¤ndigen...
Giacomo Coustellier


> Having read the official press release of Dominique HERMANCE about the koxxâs Bankruptcy, I join me with all the pilots, particulary my brother Gilles who are neglect without any consideration. And Vincent HERMANCE announced a few days before the word championship the international sales increases!!! Patheticâ¦



recht interessant der letzte Satz...


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Welche Marken sind konkret betroffen? Ich fahre die French ID Griffe, muss ich mir die jetzt auf Vorrat legen?


----------



## family-biker (19. Oktober 2013)

so wie ich das sehe,wird die ganze chose unter "hashtagg" weitergeführt,oder ist zumindest so geplant.wenn man fahrer,geschäftspartner und kunden mal eben so um horrende summen prellen,und dann einfach den namen wechseln kann,erinnert mich das stark an hedgefond-heuschreckentum.
koxx suxx dixx!


----------



## Mulholland (19. Oktober 2013)

Also bei der Qualität wundert mich das nicht.
Ich hab mir das Koxx 2V3 gekauft und was dort alles nicht stimmt ist der Hammer.
Anschraubstellen für Halterung Bremsen 11 mm aus der Mitte. Winkel passt nicht,
musste extra die Maguraschellen mit dem Ring besorgen damit die Beläge parallel an der
Felge anliegen. Ich habe so viel nacharbeiten müssen. Werde auch nie wieder Teile
von Try All kaufen. Alles gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Mein nächstes Bike wird
definitiv das Crewkerz Cleep. Das hab ich mir live angesehen und da passt die Qualität
auch zum Preis. Aufgrund der Pricedropps bei Koxx war das schon absehbar, dass da
was gehörig nicht stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (19. Oktober 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Also bei der Qualität wundert mich das nicht.
> Ich hab mir das Koxx 2V3 gekauft und was dort alles nicht stimmt ist der Hammer.
> Anschraubstellen für Halterung Bremsen 11 mm aus der Mitte. Winkel passt nicht,
> musste extra die Maguraschellen mit dem Ring besorgen damit die Beläge parallel an der
> ...


DAnn würde ich Dir mal deutsche Qualitätsware von Lorenz Hoffmann empfehlen. Da stimmt immer alles. Man muss nur mehr Zeit einrechnen, aber das war es und wird es mir immer Wert sein.


----------



## family-biker (19. Oktober 2013)

klick meine signatuuuuur,klick meine signatuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur...

war´n joke


----------



## Mulholland (19. Oktober 2013)

Family Biker auf dich geh ich eh nicht mehr ein......Bis halt der Boardlacher was ^^
Schreibst ja auch selbst hin.
*
@ trialelmi....
*
Danke für den Tip. Werde ich mal kontaktieren. Ich habe seit ich Radsport betreibe....immer gerne Geld für gute Qualität ausgegeben und das hat sich in der Vergangenheit zumindest im DH und Dirt Sektor ausgezahlt. Trial mach ich erst seit knapp 6 Monaten. habe ne Menge Spass und komme für den kurzen Zeitraum mehr als gut voran. Ich will keine Ausreden hören von wegen... das knarzen etc ist normal. Nein ist es nicht. Mein DH Bike lief wie ein Uhrwerk. Da hat nie was geklappert etc.pp. Mein Spitzname war immer " Der Rolex " ... und im DH sind noch ganz andere Belastungen als beim Trial. Der Leichtbau ist es auch nicht, da die Stellen die bei mir Probleme bereiten mit stabilen Teilen und nicht LB ausgestattet sind. Trial ist für mich Lebensinhalt und Ausgleich zum Alltag. Da will ich nicht immer schrauben und ich kenne genug die das nicht muessen. Koxx hatte in der Tat gute Ansätze. Mal schauen wies weiter geht,


----------



## family-biker (19. Oktober 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Family Biker auf dich geh ich eh nicht mehr ein......Bis halt der Boardlacher was ^^



ich denke dass man als koxxfahrer wohl ab jetzt eher einer ist 

locker bleiben!

wenn ich der boardlacher bin,weil ich gezielt witze reiße,ist doch super!
manche sind es einfach aufgrund ihrer ernstgemeinten aussagen...

überleg mal ob ein starres hardtail mit dem z.t auf asphalt gedroppt wird,weniger belastet wird als ein vollgefedertes,ölgedämpftes 20-kg bike.


----------



## Mulholland (19. Oktober 2013)

Gemessen am DH fahren, so wie ich es in Wildbad etc betrieben habe, ist das
garantiert weniger belastet. Sicher noch eine enorme Belastung gemessen
daran, dass ja nix nachgibt, jedoch ist es rein physikalisch kein Problem Teile zu 
fertigen die keine Tonne wiegen und das locker aushalten.


----------



## family-biker (19. Oktober 2013)

warscheinlich liegt die antwort irgendwo dazwischen,die lastfälle sind dermassen unterschiedlich.
weiss schon irgendwer,wie das mit den suppliern aussieht,mit den hermances will ja in shenzhen und co keiner mehr dealen...?
koxx waren ja so gesehen bis auf den hauptrohrsatz katalogteile,woher nehmen,wenn nicht ausweis fälschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (19. Oktober 2013)

Hab meinen Händler, der ja das komplette Programm im grossen Stil von Koxx vertrieben
hab angemailt aber noch keine AW bekommen...Mal schauen was der mir schreibt.
Gibt ja andere Hersteller und der Sport scheitert sicher nicht daran.


----------



## duro e (20. Oktober 2013)

ich war mit meinem koxx sky 2 26er damals zufrieden! , verarbeitung hat gepasst und der rohrsatz hat auch viel weggesteckt!
damals das coustellier v2 war auch einwandfrei und durchdacht.
die teile von tryall sind eigentlich gut, wenn man von alten vorbauten und freiläufen absieht .


----------



## Mulholland (24. Oktober 2013)

So Mädelz...

Hab heute Antwort von meinem Deal0r bekommen.
Es ist wohl so, dass sich schon diverse Investoren bei Koxx gemeldet haben und reges
Interesse an der Marke Koxx und Try All gezeigt haben. Das ganze wird sicher durch die
Konkursverwalter nicht innerhalb der nächsten Tage geregelt sein. Alternativen gibt es
ja bereits von  von Rockman, Kabra usw. Auch Trial Tech geht immer mit mehr Produkten
in Richtung Leichtbau und somit gibts nach wie vor alles was wir brauchen, lediglich
von anderen Marken evtl.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es nur noch trialtech und Kabra gibt wird der Markt langweilig!

PS:
Der erste Wechsel steht

http://www.trialinside.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/gilles-coustellier-rockman.jpg


----------



## family-biker (24. Oktober 2013)

gute wahl!ausser er steigt von seinen eigenen auf "effin´shiddy wokpads" um.

wer das vid kennt,weiss,was ich meine haha
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzLfa2XFX84"]Pedal up gone wrong, brake pad explodes - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (24. Oktober 2013)

Wokpads is ein lustich Wort.
An derselben Stelle haben meine Heatsink Blue auch Risse in der Halterung 
entwickelt, nachdem ich sie ewig schief eingestellt gefahren bin, weshalb sie
gegen Ende längs richtig abgerundet waren und sich an den Enden aus der 
Halterung gelöst haben. Da sag ich aber nix gegen; ich hab die Dinger vergewaltigt -
was eben ging, weil die im Trockenen derart ultra funktionieren, dass man
nie irgendwas an der Bremse machen muss.

On topic:
Coust bei Rockman, find ich geil als Wokfahrer.
Oder vielleicht auch nicht, macht die Teile teuer.


----------



## family-biker (25. Oktober 2013)

ich schätze mal,dass es weiterhin coust pads sein werden.da wär er ja auch doof,wenn er andere fährt,bringt erstens leute zum kaufen und ihm zweitens im anschluss kohle...


----------



## Hoffes (28. Oktober 2013)

Gilles ist so gut wie nie die coustell beläge auf den world cups gefahren die letzten jahre ;-)


----------



## florianwagner (28. Oktober 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Gilles ist so gut wie nie die coustell beläge auf den world cups gefahren die letzten jahre ;-)



sondern??? kaugummi oder was?


----------



## Hoffes (28. Oktober 2013)

Ne die gelben koxx bremsbelÃ¤ge meistensð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (29. Oktober 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ne die gelben koxx bremsbelÃ¤ge meistensï¿½ï¿½



Wo die doch forenoffiziell nicht das Optimum sind.

Auf dem letzten Rad von Koxx hatte er aber nochmal das Familienprodukt:


----------



## family-biker (29. Oktober 2013)

sieht nach cousts aus 

dachte ich mit irgendwie,wenn meine selbstgemachten beläge mal richtig taugen,werd ich den teufel tun und nochmal was anderes fahren.


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Oktober 2013)

Die Coust Beläge sind einfach das Optimum.. warum sollte man etwas anderes fahren wollen.. Die direkt in Aluhaltern und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Oktober 2013)

Das wird schon in den Verträgen festgehalten sein was für Parts er fahren darf. Der Sponsor ist der Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Mulholland (29. Oktober 2013)

Von mir aus kann er auch auf ausgeschnittenen Schuhsolen fahren. 
Wenn er eine geile Show liefert ist mir das relativ wumpe.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. November 2013)

Sollte ich jemals das Glück haben, ein Boxx mein eigenen nennen zu dürfen...

Es ist schade um die Firma. Was wohl auch der schlampigen Kundenpolitik zuzuschreiben ist. 
Ich führ stets gerne Koxx. Ob Haltbarkeit im Verhältnis zum Preis stand - Ansichtssache.


----------



## family-biker (18. November 2013)

sooo,jetzt sind die neuen ko.. ähm hashtagg frames am start,allerdings offensichtlich nur als computergrafik.


----------



## family-biker (18. November 2013)




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (18. November 2013)

Raijin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (18. November 2013)

im japanischen shinto glauben der gott des donners.
ich hab im tf auch schon gewitzelt.
der hat auch den namen raiden,zuviel mortal kombat gezockt?


----------



## duro e (18. November 2013)

ob da jetzt hashtag draufsteht oder sky v4 , ist doch eh 1 zu 1 fast kopiert der frame, 
ich find das ganze echt armseelig. wenn man schon nen neustart startet sollte zu mindest der rahmen besonders gut gemacht sein, siehe damals atomz mit dem quark.die haben ja auch den cleep rahmen dann gebracht.klar sieht man die gehne vom quark aber halt sehr hochwertige detaillösungen. kann ich da noch nicht erkennen.


----------



## family-biker (18. November 2013)

ich meine,die lackieren nur die restbestände,die bei der insolvenz im lager waren um.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. November 2013)

Die Kurbel steht auf jedenfall auf der Wunschliste.. Auch wenn mir die Art von Koxx ziemlich gegen den Strich geht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. November 2013)

duro e schrieb:


> ob da jetzt hashtag draufsteht oder sky v4 , ist doch eh 1 zu 1 fast kopiert der frame,
> ich find das ganze echt armseelig. wenn man schon nen neustart startet sollte zu mindest der rahmen besonders gut gemacht sein, siehe damals atomz mit dem quark.die haben ja auch den cleep rahmen dann gebracht.klar sieht man die gehne vom quark aber halt sehr hochwertige detaillösungen. kann ich da noch nicht erkennen.



Was ist daran Armseelig ? Es ist nunmal nur begrenzt möglich, so einen "Simplen" Rahmen dauernd neu zu erfinden. 
(Ich persönlich stehe auf Minimalistisches Design)

Es ist immer das Geschrei nach neuem, was die Produkte experimentell werden lässt. ;-)


----------

